# We miss you already guy



## cushman350 (Mar 16, 2011)

I saved a kitty the other day who, in turn, saved me.
It had no one in this world and I gave it the opportunity to be.
It grew and flurished,
My heart it did nourish.
So, if you're gone Lightnin', be happy now you are truly free.

IT HURTS SO.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! He's a cutie! Sorry to hear that you lost him.


----------



## cushman350 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thx


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope that, with time, you can remember the good times and doing so will make you smile.


----------



## cushman350 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Lightnin' Lives, two day vacation?*

5 minutes ago, I go out to the backyard and Lightnin is back, asleep in the flowerbed. Went to get camera and he's hungry and thristy. Look at his eyes, he's always had this half awake look, stoned really. He's always slow and deliberate, easy going. HE'S ALIVE.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Great news! I've been through this several times with two of my little rogues. Just when I think they're gone for good, they reappear and act like they were never gone. It would make me mad if I wasn't so happy to see them!


----------



## cushman350 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Lightnin' Returns*



tigressbythetail said:


> Great news! I've been through this several times with two of my little rogues. Just when I think they're gone for good, they reappear and act like they were never gone. It would make me mad if I wasn't so happy to see them!


Well, he showed for a snack and drink and left again. Missed the evening feed and is still gone this morning. He keeps this up and the coyotes will invite him to dinner.


----------



## wicket (Mar 12, 2011)

Glad you found him again, hope he stays close.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Ohhh thank goodness he's ALIVE!
I am so happy for you! I hope he stays close from now on!


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

I think if there are coyotes where you live, you probably should keep him inside, especially at night. With him being gone so long, he probably likes to wander far, and that's just asking for a yote to pick him up. >__<
If he's dead set on being an outdoor kitty, you can either construct him some sort of kitty enclosure, or give leash walking a try.
Hope he comes back again!!


----------

